# Seiko Mods



## joeytheghost

When I first joined the forum I was a lover of seikos an this place opened up an extension of that with MODS!! I loved them a was planning to purchase an unloved seiko an send it off to be MODDED.But.....

This forum has a way of luring you in to a world of wierd an wonderful watches an that left my mod dream by the wayside,until yesterday when my trade with hotmog arrived an there was my new Monster Mod.......









I got it on a seiko rubber but the brown leather toshi it came on also gives it a look that you wouldnt acheive on a normal monster.

Although it may not be unique it will surely be less in number than a conventional monster an that, as well as the look, is what draws me to mods.

Lets see if you like this an show us yours....


----------



## SEIKO7A38

One of my recent very subtle mods on a 7A38-7070 ....

fitted with a 7A38-7080 709L all-black dial and 7A28-7040 hands. Like I said, very subtle. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

A bit less subtle is this one. :grin:

Basically a highly-modded 7A38-7060 with 7A28-7020 bezel, fitted with Cartier Ferrari Formula dial and hands:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

This one's another particular favourite of mine ....

A much modded 7A38-7270. Different bracelet, bezel, main, sweep and second hands, etc.










Plenty more where those three came from: A Few Of My Own 7A38 'Frankens' - Shock, Horror !

Or, as it says in the subtitle of that thread ....



> When it's done to Seiko Divers - more politely known as modding ....


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Not quite finished .... nearly forgot this one that's in another separate thread.









It's effectively a 7A38-6109 dial and hands in a 7A34-7019 case:










See: 7A38 Into 7A34 Will Go .... (more pics in post # 11).

O.K. the rest of you Fifty-Five Fathoms, SKX007/9/11 and Monster owners can wade in now.


----------



## joeytheghost

SEIKO7A38 said:


> This one's another particular favourite of mine ....
> 
> A much modded 7A38-7270. Different bracelet, bezel, main, sweep and second hands, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty more where those three came from: A Few Of My Own 7A38 'Frankens' - Shock, Horror !
> 
> Or, as it says in the subtitle of that thread ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's done to Seiko Divers - more politely known as modding ....
Click to expand...

This is my favourite out of yours. Very nice. I think the red hand sets it off a treat. Im a great admirer of your work an read all of your threads with interest an anticipation! Thanks for showing.


----------



## hermann

The modded 7A38-7270 looks great indeed. :thumbup: The black bezel fits perfect to the bracelet. The red hands look very nice too, although I think it would have been more logical to have the three chrono hands painted red and not the standard second hand.

Here is my 7A38-701A fitted with the bezel of a 7A38-7010. It wasnÂ´t done light-hearted by me but an original NOS bezel wasnÂ´t available anymore. Anyway, I like the way the watch looks now and the black bezel fits to the black day/date-wheel which also isnÂ´t original.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

hermann said:


> The red hands look very nice too, although I think it would have been more logical to have the three chrono hands painted red and not the standard second hand.


More logical it may have been, Achim ....

But when you've only got *one* spare chrono' hand the same colour as the sweep hand, where would you put it ? :huh:

Besides, if Seiko can get away with this:










(their recent 6T63 model SSB011P1) ....


----------



## hermann

SEIKO7A38 said:


> But when you've only got *one* spare chrono' hand the same colour as the sweep hand, where would you put it ? :huh:


Then, of course, itÂ´s logical.









By the way, the 7A38-7270 with its black bezel reminds me to an old Citizen chrono I had a while back: CITIZEN 67-9119 Calibre 8110.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

hermann said:


> .... the 7A38-7270 with its black bezel reminds me to an old Citizen chrono I had a while back: CITIZEN 67-9119 Calibre 8110.


Yes, I've seen those. Indeed, someone has posted photos of a very nice example here on RLT before. HERE I think. 

With mine, it was more of a combination of circumstances (parts needs), but once I'd seen a photo of a Seiko 8223-704B,

which the Z337S bracelet was originally used on, I had a pretty good idea it was going to 'look right', when I finished it.

The hands were the final touch. I had to wait till I'd built the Franken 7A38-7070 first, to get the hour and minute hands.

The gradual development of that modded 7A38-7270 starts on the first page of A Few Of My Own 7A38 'Frankens' ....


----------



## Retronaut

To date this is the only one I'm totally happy with and would consider 'done'. I've got a couple more in the works I really must get round to finishing.....

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## Challengechappers

*sigh* am insanely jealous of all these great looking watches!

One day......

Anyway, i'm immensely enjoying window shopping on RLT :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY M

Retronaut said:


> To date this is the only one I'm totally happy with and would consider 'done'. I've got a couple more in the works I really must get round to finishing.....
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> Rich.


That's really nice Retronaut!

Have to say I'm becoming sick, sick, sick of 7A38's J/K ... ...Start counting the days until I have a collection of them.

Tony


----------



## SEIKO7A38

TONY M said:


> Have to say I'm becoming sick, sick, sick of 7A38's J/K ...


Sorry.







:sadwalk: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=j%2Fk :thumbup:


----------



## IainC

Retronaut said:


> To date this is the only one I'm totally happy with and would consider 'done'. I've got a couple more in the works I really must get round to finishing.....
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> Rich.


I like that, what's on the day wheel?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

My only modded Seiko, done by our own Roy :rltb:

A subtle change but one that IMO improves the function & look of the watch no end...

*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*


----------



## pauluspaolo

This is my custom 6309 desert diver - fitted with a beige Seiko 5 dial, Seiko 5 superior hands & a hacking 6306 movement with kanji day wheel, all topped off with a chestnut brown Toshi strap. It's one of my favourites 



















It's not strictly a Seiko (but Pulsar are part of Seiko & it uses the 7S26 movement) but I got this Pulsar diver DLC coated & fitted a custom dial & sword hands.



















Here's an SKX007 that I assembled for someone else with a Yao dial & hand set - I also modified the standard bezel to try & make it more like the Omega Seamaster bezel. I liked the way this one turned out & regretted having to return it to its rightful owner!


----------



## Retronaut

IainC said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> To date this is the only one I'm totally happy with and would consider 'done'. I've got a couple more in the works I really must get round to finishing.....
> 
> Rich.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that, what's on the day wheel?
Click to expand...

It's a roman numeral day wheel - counts I - VI with red block for Sunday. It's got English as the alternative too.


----------



## mrteatime

where do i start?


----------



## mrteatime




----------



## mrteatime

these are just the ones ive done myself...theres a dozen or so that i had done before all these


----------



## tixntox

I'm ashamed of my first "modding" effort but here's a before and after:-










Hopefully I've improved a bit!

Mike
​


----------



## joeytheghost

mrteatime said:


> Lovin this one mr teatime. What is it? What are the mods? Is it a monster or just a monster dial???


----------



## mrteatime

joeytheghost said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin this one mr teatime. What is it? What are the mods? Is it a monster or just a monster dial???
> 
> 
> 
> it started as a 007, it has a replacement xtaL bezel insert, 6309 chapter ring sitting on top of the monster chapter ring and plonker hands.....had to use the 6309 chapter to hold the monster chapter in otherwise you could see the holes in the dial.....it was a tricky thing to get it all to fit....and took 5 or 6 attempts to get it to sit right
Click to expand...


----------



## TONY M

mrteatime said:


> joeytheghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin this one mr teatime. What is it? What are the mods? Is it a monster or just a monster dial???
> 
> 
> 
> it started as a 007, it has a replacement xtaL bezel insert, 6309 chapter ring sitting on top of the monster chapter ring and plonker hands.....had to use the 6309 chapter to hold the monster chapter in otherwise you could see the holes in the dial.....it was a tricky thing to get it all to fit....and took 5 or 6 attempts to get it to sit right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting mix & match! Good work on getting the Monster dial and chapter ring into the 007 without the 4 holes showing, I think it is the first I have seen without the holes so Bravo! :thumbup:
> 
> PS Is that a BFK/Spork bracelet?
> 
> Tony
Click to expand...


----------



## TONY M

SEIKO7A38 said:


> TONY M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say I'm becoming sick, sick, sick of 7A38's J/K ...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sadwalk: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=j%2Fk :thumbup:
Click to expand...

With so many of them I might have be meaning N/K soon. 

Tony


----------



## mrteatime

TONY M said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeytheghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin this one mr teatime. What is it? What are the mods? Is it a monster or just a monster dial???
> 
> 
> 
> it started as a 007, it has a replacement xtaL bezel insert, 6309 chapter ring sitting on top of the monster chapter ring and plonker hands.....had to use the 6309 chapter to hold the monster chapter in otherwise you could see the holes in the dial.....it was a tricky thing to get it all to fit....and took 5 or 6 attempts to get it to sit right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting mix & match! Good work on getting the Monster dial and chapter ring into the 007 without the 4 holes showing, I think it is the first I have seen without the holes so Bravo! :thumbup:
> 
> PS Is that a BFK/Spork bracelet?
> 
> Tony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> think so
Click to expand...


----------



## SEIKO7A38

TONY M said:


> With so many of them I might have be meaning N/K soon.


Now you've lost me, Tony. :dontgetit: http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/N%2FK


----------



## Daveinspain

mrteatime said:


> where do i start?


The white snowflake handset is the best I've seen for the 6309 ......now if I can only decide on a dial


----------



## MerlinShepherd

Here's my innocent 6309 before.....










and after.....



















I need to do something with the bezel pretty soon... :naughty:


----------



## wookie

My bitsa, 6309 case and movement, 6105 aftermarket dial, rally bezel insert and 62mas hands


----------



## Roger the Dodger

When I bought my 009, it had the standard, horrible rubber strap. This was changed for a genuine Seiko oyster bracelet. It also had a dark navy blue insert in the bezel. This was changed for a brighter blue item, which IMHO looks far more appealing. The first pic shows the watch with it's new bracelet, and the bezel replaced after removing the old insert, and awaiting the new one...










This pic shows the original dark insert with the new lighter one...










A few weeks later, I saw a 009 on a shark mesh, and really liked it...so one was ordered from Will Jean in Canada and duly fitted...so this is the most recent incarnation, and my favourite...I won't be changing this for a while! :thumbsup:


----------



## LJD

hermann said:


> The modded 7A38-7270 looks great indeed. :thumbup: The black bezel fits perfect to the bracelet. The red hands look very nice too, although I think it would have been more logical to have the three chrono hands painted red and not the standard second hand.
> 
> Here is my 7A38-701A fitted with the bezel of a 7A38-7010. It wasnÂ´t done light-hearted by me but an original NOS bezel wasnÂ´t available anymore. Anyway, I like the way the watch looks now and the black bezel fits to the black day/date-wheel which also isnÂ´t original.


Any chance of some more pics

I think you have created a lovely watch


----------



## oz-bear

Hi All, I thought I would try this thread as my first attempt to attach a picture.

This is my first ownership of a mod watch and I like it !!!!

I recently acquired Seiko Sports 5 Mod.... built from the SNZH57 model. The watch features are all in keeping with the style of the 60's and 70's dive watches including the domed crystal glass, the large acrylic style bezel, the gold inlay on the hands and the custom "Fifty Five Fathoms" dial.

The watch has been custom modified in homage to the 1960-70's dives watches. The custom dial is based on one of the most recognised dive watches from the era (the 1953 Blancpain diver).

There are a few different versions of this dial around but I liked this one in particular. I have a customized case back in the post at present. When it arrives I will post another pic.

Cheers


----------



## jasonm

Nice job Oz, Im not mad keen on homage watches myself, but it does look good......


----------



## oz-bear

Thanks jasonm, Deep down I am a purist at heart but this combition just took my fancy..... :grin:


----------



## rapidboy

First 3 i bought already modded

SKX007 modded by Bill Yao










SKX031 - not sure who did the hand swap but the hour and minute are from Yobokies










This was a more subtle mod by Michael Newby, just the minute hand swapped to make the SKX031 more of a "mini SKX007"










Compared to a regular SKX007 case


----------



## rapidboy

Bought some tools and I started modding a few myself

Movement swap on the SNX427 to get a black date wheel










New dial and hand set from Yobokies for this SNK809










Another SNK, i think this was a dial and hand set from Noah Fuller










SNK809 dial and hand set into a SKX007 and a SKX031 bracelet


----------



## rapidboy

SNK809 and SKX007 with dial and hand sets from Yobokies




























Bill Yao dial and hand set with a black date wheel in a SKX007










Another one with Bill Yao parts and black date wheel but with a chapter ring from Noah Fuller, domed crystal from Yobokies and on a "super oyster"


----------



## rapidboy

SKX031 with hand set and domed crystal from Yobokies and a new bezel insert (possibly Alpha).

Also did the sterile case back on this one.


----------



## nick555

That's only one Blancpain style Seiko mod;










Other, similar dials derived from this project.


----------



## .olli.

Some great mods in this thread!

My only mod, Yobokies dial and hand set, aluminum chapter ring, looks great on chunky rubber or NATO!


----------



## tothemax

This one is not mine but it belong to one of my buddies from Polish watch forum. This is SKX, I want to make same one, but with 6309 case, in my opinion Soxa is one of the best mods for Seiko.


----------



## joeytheghost

nick555 said:


> That's only one Blancpain style Seiko mod;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other, similar dials derived from this project.


Was lucky enough to have this pass through my hands this week........wish i could of kept it.....but a deal is a deal! 










Sorry for the crap pics.


----------



## Daveinspain

Just a case and movement change but it seems to work well I've got another that just needs a set of snowflake hands


----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77

hi this old seiko .all the best woody77.


----------



## deerworrier

my favorite poor mans


----------



## joeytheghost

New mod!!! Forgot about this thread. 










It's a 1979 (birth year!) , seiko diver, mod so ticks all my boxes. Bought from sc an loving it.


----------



## mrteatime

think im gonna have to do another one


----------



## SNAKEBITE

joeytheghost said:


> New mod!!! Forgot about this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 1979 (birth year!) , seiko diver, mod so ticks all my boxes. Bought from sc an loving it.


Looks different, very round, if you know what I mean.

Nice one.


----------



## Mr Cracker

Seiko SKX007 with a Kermit bezel from DAGAZ Watch co, on a Super Jubilee bracelet.


----------



## jaslfc5

Its good molding stuff I may commission something bizzarly again soon.


----------



## fernface

I have a black monster that i would like to get modded, and just wondered if there was anyone on the forum who undertakes this. Perhaps it has to be sent to the US? Have done a search but not come up with anything. Appreciate any info, pm is fine. - Brian. Oh and i am definately not clever enough to do it myself


----------



## mrteatime

you could ask roy? im sure if u supply the bits you need and send it all of to him he'll give you a good price for putting it all together?

i can do them as ive done about 40 odd in total....mostly for myself but have done a few for others....i dont really get the time to do them now tbh plus i dont have the motivation to do them.....although i am thinking of redoing my 6309 7548. again....orange is SOoooo last year


----------



## TONY M

Not much of an adventurous mod but just something very slightly different. SKX009 with SKX007 bezel.










Tony


----------



## reilc

some great looking seiko mods on here :yes:


----------



## Bjorn1

Would love a 0040 with a green dial and green bezel. I have not gotten as far as changing more than a bezel insert myself.

Do you guys buy parts on eBay or on sites like 10watches, yobokies, etc?


----------



## Ron Pickett

Hi,

There are some beautiful Seiko mod's in this thread,but not much info on how to get one modded

or buy one.

Can any one tell me.

Thanks . Ron


----------



## mrteatime

hi ron....have a google for yobookies and danzag for various parts....yobookies does ready made mods or can do them to order for you....although u will pay top $$$ for one as he uses a new seiko 007 or monster as his base....failing that...you could put a Wtb or buy a preowned seiko and buy the parts yourself and get somebody to do the mod for you....like i said before...i can do them but tbh i struggle to find the time these days...im sure if u drop roy an email or pm he can help u out


----------



## Ron Pickett

mrteatime said:


> hi ron....have a google for yobookies and danzag for various parts....yobookies does ready made mods or can do them to order for you....although u will pay top $$$ for one as he uses a new seiko 007 or monster as his base....failing that...you could put a Wtb or buy a preowned seiko and buy the parts yourself and get somebody to do the mod for you....like i said before...i can do them but tbh i struggle to find the time these days...im sure if u drop roy an email or pm he can help u out


Thanks for the reply.As soon as I get to 50 posts I will try to buy from here.ATB. Ron


----------



## joeytheghost

This was just meant to pass through my hands via a trade but decided to keep it.


----------



## Daveinspain




----------



## Big Rick

joeytheghost said:


> This was just meant to pass through my hands via a trade but decided to keep it.


Yea but not for long eh!! Joey


----------



## joeytheghost

Since I joined here I bought an sold far too many rick!!! Decided to keep hold of this one.


----------



## Bjorn1

Just made this, parts are from Dagaz:



















Original seconds hand.

I'm thinking red stitch black sailcloth Brady strap, or watchadoo, for it. Whaddaya think?


----------



## joeytheghost

Bjorn1 said:


> Just made this, parts are from Dagaz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original seconds hand.
> 
> I'm thinking red stitch black sailcloth Brady strap, or watchadoo, for it. Whaddaya think?


Black GGB with red stitching. Looks good well done.


----------



## Bjorn1

joeytheghost said:


> Bjorn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made this, parts are from Dagaz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original seconds hand.
> 
> I'm thinking red stitch black sailcloth Brady strap, or watchadoo, for it. Whaddaya think?
> 
> 
> 
> Black GGB with red stitching. Looks good well done.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Have adjusted the hands and changed the back gasket now as well. So now it even tells the time correctly


----------



## khairul

joeytheghost said:


> When I first joined the forum I was a lover of seikos an this place opened up an extension of that with MODS!! I loved them a was planning to purchase an unloved seiko an send it off to be MODDED.But.....
> 
> This forum has a way of luring you in to a world of wierd an wonderful watches an that left my mod dream by the wayside,until yesterday when my trade with hotmog arrived an there was my new Monster Mod.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it on a seiko rubber but the brown leather toshi it came on also gives it a look that you wouldnt acheive on a normal monster.
> 
> Although it may not be unique it will surely be less in number than a conventional monster an that, as well as the look, is what draws me to mods.
> 
> Lets see if you like this an show us yours....


this seiko diver...at my place many this watches


----------



## OldHooky

jaslfc5 said:


> Its good molding stuff I may commission something bizzarly again soon.


That's some rubber strap on the Frankenmonster - which one is it plse?

Cheers


----------



## mrteatime

now i may be wrong...but i think i might have bought this along with one for myself about 3 years ago...ill have a think and see if i can remember where i got them from


----------



## joeytheghost

Another Mod, based on a Seiko, but non Seiko. Dagaz Bund.....


----------



## webby

all of them are great looking watches :yes: :notworthy:


----------



## Neillp

One of my Soxa mod,



Untitled by Neill Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## stew1982

Mr Cracker said:


> Seiko SKX007 with a Kermit bezel from DAGAZ Watch co, on a Super Jubilee bracelet.


Now this I really like - i think i'm going to have to honour it with a red bezel version!


----------



## ANDI

Here is mine. SKX009 with modded bezel(DAGAZ) hands set(Yobokies) bracelet(WJean) and cyclops


----------



## danoafc

rapidboy said:


> Bought some tools and I started modding a few myself
> 
> Movement swap on the SNX427 to get a black date wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New dial and hand set from Yobokies for this SNK809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another SNK, i think this was a dial and hand set from Noah Fuller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNK809 dial and hand set into a SKX007 and a SKX031 bracelet


Love that black date wheel.


----------



## yesenoj

Here's one I did a while ago, mainly to teach myself how to open a case and remove the hands etc.










I just switched the face out. I bought diver hands too, but decided they didn't look right in the smaller case.

That watch is long gone now. I have an SKX007 that I will mod one day, I'm just waiting for someone to make Sinn U1 style hands for Seiko movements


----------

